# Classical Music & Various Moods



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

With other music, I pick what I want to listen to based on the mood a song emulates. With Classical Music, you can get 10 different moods within one work (especially if you listen to all the movements). 

So, to conclude, with Classical I usually pick based upon composer and the themes that are typically found in their music and decided what genre I want to hear.

For example, I may put on Beethoven's Piano Sonatas because I'm in the mood for something dramatic and want to hear solo piano. 

It's a lot trickier to pick for Classical Music I feel, but I'm getting the hang of it the more familiar I become with it.



How do you choose what to listen to?


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Initially, I bought a box set and listened through it. I went back repeatedly to things that stuck in my head (the first one was Beethoven's 5th symphony, 4th movement).

Then I purchased things that filled in the gaps in the box set. And so I listened to them programmatically, once through each at least.

Now, having gone through most everything I own, I choose music that either fits the mood of the day (by which I mean the news of the world, which entails a lot of Richard Strauss and other mournful works), music that fits the mood or national origin of my reading (a lot of German romanticism), or music that creates a mood that can act as a tonic for the day (Beethoven, Copland, Schumann, Mendelssohn).


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I say, "Gee, I'd like to hear Beethoven's fourth piano concerto" or "Gee, I'd like to hear a Faure piano quartet" or "Gee, I'd like to hear 'Romeo and Juliet'" and put it on.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I just love Classical music, but as we all know that's far and wide, whether I want to listen to solo piano, opera, ballet and so on depends on my mood at that moment.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> I say, "Gee, I'd like to hear Beethoven's fourth piano concerto" or "Gee, I'd like to hear a Faure piano quartet" or "Gee, I'd like to hear 'Romeo and Juliet'" and put it on.


I think it's more complex with Classical being that a work tends to convey multiple moods along with the fact that you have to be familiar with how a work sounds to even know if that's what you want to hear; it takes more time to develop a sense for it I believe.


----------

